# Size and weight rules extended



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Might be of intrest to those who want to ship or hauling large round bales.

Haslam Eases Truck Rules to Help Farmers in Drought Stricken Areas | TN.gov Newsroom

CW


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Guy sure doesn't know a whole lot, quoting 6-7 foot round bales. I have never seen a machine capable of doing that.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

My balers are set for a 72'' bale can go a little bigger but this allows the bales to get 2000+ lbs each. At times we will space our bottom layer bales wider and then set top layer tight then strap down they ride fine. We are 12' to 13' wide , never seen any bales 7' mine are 6 ' plenty big . Typical reporter to not get the facts entirely right. You can get alot of hay on a 56' flatbed also have extinsions add 10'' to each side for round bales. 29 or 38 big rounds per load depends on where they are going .I am glad to see the ease in regs on hay haulers. They been busy this last year, the flow of trucks coming from the north has been so impressive , must be dozens a day here, truckstops are filled up at night with hay trucks hauling rounds right now mosty of big squares have been shipped ?


----------

